# IPad venant des USA



## geodel (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai l'occasion de faire venir un IPad des USA  (donc achat en dollars =  499 $ = 391  ! ! ! )
D'autres personnes l'ont certainement fait avant moi ? ! 
Ont ils rencontré des problèmes ?
Connexion avec ITune ? APP store ?  téléchargement livres, films,... ?


----------



## monkeymia (15 Août 2010)

aucun probleme dans tous les domaines.
seulement le passer en langue francaise et clavier azerty.:love:
et en plus il est garentie par apple france:love:


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

Rappelons qu'avec les frais de douane et la différence de TVA, la différence est moindre.


----------



## fonky67 (15 Août 2010)

As tu eu des frais de douanes ?


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

ben dès que vous importez quelque chose depuis un pays hors zone UE dans un pays de l'UE, vous payez des frais de douane.


----------



## fonky67 (15 Août 2010)

Je sais mais que ce passe t'il si tu ne te fait pas contrôler et si tu retourne au USA ?


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

rien, sauf que c'est pas légal. Et puis les contrôles peuvent être effectués par les services de la douane volante. Le problème, c'est pas aux USA, c'est avec la douane du pays d'arrivée.


----------



## drs (15 Août 2010)

comme souvent, c'est le problème du pas vu pas pris...

Mais si pris, tu payes la TVA, les droits de douane et une belle amende


----------



## fonky67 (15 Août 2010)

Et il figurera sur la facture que la TVA a été payée ? C'est que le pas vue pas pris je dis pas non mais si par la suite on me prend mon iPad parce que je ne peut justifié que la TVA à été payée ca le fait moins :s


----------



## monkeymia (16 Août 2010)

et puis GEODEL a ce prix(390) tu en trouve d'occase en france...faut chercher


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2010)

ben sur la facture Apple, y aura la TVA des USA. Et si y a un contrôle, vous devrez montrer les formulaires délivrés par les douanes pour les frais de douane et pour le paiement de la TVA. 

Après, si vous voulez vous faire rembourser la TVA des USA, c'est votre problème. Les douanes s'en kickent .


----------



## monkeymia (16 Août 2010)

sur le bon coin
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/130571768.htm?ca=2_s:zen:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h20 ----------

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/130571768.htm?ca=2_s


----------



## geodel (16 Août 2010)

merci à tous pour vos réponses et vos conseils


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2010)

Ne pas oublier qu'il existe une franchise pour les déclarations des marchandises importées, variable suivant le mode de transport utilisé...et surtout, celle-ci a été relevée...
*Pour un adulte, en dessous d'une valeur de 430&#8364;, inutile de déclarer et pas de risques.*
Accessoirement, l'acheteur de l'ipad aux états unis devra s'acquitter d'une sale-tax qui varie suivant les états - 8.375% sur NY. Il y a moyen de ne pas payer cette taxe en acheter par correspondance dans un état et en faisant livrer dans un autre.

Par ailleurs, il y a de fortes chances qu'il n'y ait de toutes façons pas de droits de douanes sur un ipad car il doit tomber dans la nomenclature ordinateur portable


----------



## fonky67 (17 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Ne pas oublier qu'il existe une franchise pour les déclarations des marchandises importées, variable suivant le mode de transport utilisé...et surtout, celle-ci a été relevée...
> *Pour un adulte, en dessous d'une valeur de 430, inutile de déclarer et pas de risques.*
> Accessoirement, l'acheteur de l'ipad aux états unis devra s'acquitter d'une sale-tax qui varie suivant les états - 8.375% sur NY. Il y a moyen de ne pas payer cette taxe en acheter par correspondance dans un état et en faisant livrer dans un autre.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il y a de fortes chances qu'il n'y ait de toutes façons pas de droits de douanes sur un ipad car il doit tomber dans la nomenclature ordinateur portable



Donc les ordinateurs portable ne sont pas soumis aux taxe ? Étonnant.


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2010)

fonky67 a dit:


> Donc les ordinateurs portable ne sont pas soumis aux taxe ? Étonnant.



Ils ne semblent pas soumis aux droits de douanes mais le sont à la TVA


----------



## pepes003 (17 Août 2010)

Attendez, je pige rien...

Admettons :

- je suis un péon lambda qui va aux States avec mon MacBook Pro (normal quoi)
- je fais mes petites affaires aux States
- je reviens en France et me fais contrôler à Charles de Gaule

=> Va-t-on me demander si j'ai payé le MacBook Pro aux States ? Si je réponds évidemment non, va-t-on me demandé de me justifier ? (facture Fr à fournir à J+7 ou autre)

Car notre ami geodel, qui va vérifier que son iPad n'avait pas été acheté en France AVANT de partir ?
Et puis, admettons qu'il l'ai acheté en France d'occaz' SANS facture (ben ouais, grosse affaire et pas regardant sur ce point), va-t-on l'emmerder à l'aéroport à son retour pour se justifier de l'achat en France ou non de son appareil ?


Je comprends pas


----------



## twinworld (17 Août 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> => Va-t-on me demander si j'ai payé le MacBook Pro aux States ? Si je réponds évidemment non, va-t-on me demandé de me justifier ? (facture Fr à fournir à J+7 ou autre)


oui, c'est possible. 



pepes003 a dit:


> Et puis, admettons qu'il l'ai acheté en France d'occaz' SANS facture  (ben ouais, grosse affaire et pas regardant sur ce point), va-t-on  l'emmerder à l'aéroport à son retour pour se justifier de l'achat en  France ou non de son appareil ?


Ne pas demander de facture, c'est prendre un risque. 

Je sais pas à quelle fréquence ça arrive, mais les douanes peuvent demander les factures des objets qui transitent par les frontières.


----------

